# First British baby to be born thanks to music-assisted fertility treatment.



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2475131/Meet-Freddie-British-baby-born-thanks-MUSIC-played-IVF-lab.html

It sounds outlandish and maybe a little crazy but hey if it works..


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

weird! Wonder what else helps? Talking to them?


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm open to believing this solely on the fact that Institut Marques is a highly regarded clinic.  I'm surprised an organisation like that is open to such alternative thinking, but that's a good thing as we just don't know the tiny influences that can make the difference between failure and success.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all - I'm afraid I'm a bit grumpy with this article - they have reported a higher fertilization rate but NOT a higher birth rate.....why do clinics do this ? The only true statistic we need as patients is the live BIRTH rates !! There is no point in any new procedure allegedly only helping implantation .....we want babies !

I would also be more than a bit concerned for my embies to be exposed to 80db of sound ?...the idea of the lab I thought was to be as close to nature as possible - don't get me wrong, don't think there is anything wrong with playing whatever music takes your fancy but surely music which is effectively 'inside' the uterus isn't a good thing ? My little embies are soooo precious I would be very cautious on this idea 

That said - as I am still stuck in the 80's - nothing against Madonna being played anywhere else just NOT in my uterus ta v much 

Spuds
x


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

This is interesting as the clinic that I cycled at did mention this on their ******* page a while back and stated that rock music appeared to help embies fertilise and divide more. Whether this is based on proper research I don't know, it's probably best to take the tongue in cheek view of it. If it works, great, if not, no harm done.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I think chemical pregnancies are significant, I'd rather have that than nothing at all, as at least you know the embryo is managing to implant a little bit.  Having no evidence of anything happening at all is the worst scenario, I think.  If you found one protocol gave you a chemicals most times and another one gave you nothing you would stick with the former and then try some other tweaks to your tx on top of that. Getting zero information feels like you're just flailing about in the dark, soul-destroying (is my personal experience of it!)


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Whoops, it is fertilisation rate, not chemical, isn't it- sorry!  But still, surely we'd all rather have more of our eggs fertilise than not....


----------

